# Solar power charger idea?



## Sunj (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi guys, I wanna get a solar power charger, do you have any ideas?


----------



## Abubob (Oct 26, 2013)

Sunj said:


> Hi guys, I wanna get a solar power charger, do you have any ideas?



A workmate did a Sierra traverse last year. He had thought about a charger for his phone and camera. He ended up just charging when getting supplies at dump sites. So all he brought was a regular charger. Saved money and weight.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

I use a small Voltaic solar charger. Very convenient. Even just having the battery pack on hand if you are hiking/camping,skiing for an extra charge is useful.

http://www.voltaicsystems.com/


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

Where's Fuller Wycliff


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Where's Fuller Wycliff



This went right over my head.


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2013)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/101285-Paging-Fuller-Wycliff

(It's a spoof account) - we had a guy a long time join who was a spammer selling solar products. This account was a parody of that and has persisted.


----------

